# New Fantasy Empire Player



## furyion (May 1, 2011)

I just played my first games of Fantasy over the weekend and loved it. I have decided to start collecting the Empire army because that is the army that caught my eye the most and I like how it played on the table. I have played 40k for well over a year now and know the basics of gaming, but was just wanting to ask for advice both as a player new to Fantasy and a new Empire player. 
Thanks in advance.:grin:


----------



## ChickenWorm (Jul 8, 2009)

The new Empire book has just been released. I don't know if you were playing with the new book or still using the 7th edition.

In general, Empire has the most "flexible" army. You can play a defensively, offensively or annoy your opponents till no end. 

If you want to play offensive, you have 1+ armor knights to charge. With the new Empire you have the demi-griffs that could control one of your flanks. The cheaper more effective steamtanks now could also bring out some damage in the other flank too. 

Defensively you can have handgunners, warmachines, crossbowmen and blocks of troops that would hold the line and win combat with tactical combination. Of course your shooting have to thin out your opponents (or kill em outright) till they have no choice but to come at you and by the time they reach you, their strength reduced.

Use small units of detachments to redirect your opponent charges or give them speed bumps. This will give you ample of time to shoot at them and use your warmachines effectively. Remember that detachments doesn't cause any panic checks if they run through friendly units so they're very good to use for redirection.

Empire characters are not the best of fighters but are often useful with the right magic equipment. They're also good for their abilities to support the unit they join. They now have "hold the line" rule which break tests are on 3 dice and discard the highest dice. Kinda like lizardmen's coldblooded. Warrior priests grant Hatred to the unit he joins. Empire wizards have access to ALL eight lores of magic. Master engineers with pigeon bombs and provide rerolls to misfires of the warmachines.

I like to bring many types of units whenever I play my Empire army. It gives me that "Empire" variety feeling that I like about Empire.


----------



## Ultra1 (Mar 10, 2011)

i've had an empire army for a while, although it hasn't been assembled. i saw the new book and decided it was time to get them together. what i really like about the book is that it didn't seem way overpowered like we've seen with some of the newer 40K books. i think you'll be extremely happy with the empire. as previously stated they allow for many different playstyles.


----------



## furyion (May 1, 2011)

I have played a couple more games and have done well. I like to hang back and shoot the enemy to ribbons and use a unit of knights to disrupt the opponent's ranged units. I really like the detachment system, and it easily won me the game last night.

I have two questions.
1. If a detachment is charged, can the parent unit stand and shoot the charging unit?
2. If I give a unit a Razor standard would that apply to shooting attacks?


----------



## olderplayer (Dec 11, 2009)

The detachments only get the stand and shoot and countercharge benefits when their parent units are charged and not the reverse. 

The razor standard and similar normal augments, however, do not pass from the parent to the detachments. However, a battle prayer cast by a warrior priest or arch lector in the parent unit on the parent unit does pass on to the detachments within 3" of the parent. 



Detachments within 3" of their parent units (now called regiments) only get the "psychology" and leadership benefits of the parent as long as the parent unit is not fleeing. That includes" frenzy, immune to psych, stubborn, steadfast (kind of tricky on this one), hold the line, and hatred (also stupidity). They also can borrow the leadership of the parent unit and get the augments of any battle prayers cast on the parent unit. Detachments cannot be more than half the number of models of the parent unit (rounding up). 

I cannot find anything in the new rule book that says that parent units and other units ignore panic tests for fleeing detachments or destroyed detachments, so I believe that they removed that rule from the army book.


----------

